# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Food for borneo sucker?

## specky7

Any one here keeping borneo sucker? If yes, can you please tell me what you feed them with? Would it be harmful for them if I feed them tubifex as they love it?

----------


## avant

I'm feeding them with a mixture of algae wafer, tetrabits and frozen tubifex worms. 

Be sure to provide them with ample oxygenated current  :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

They are omnivorous, so tubifex is fine, but should not be the main food source. Vary their feeding with algae wafers, flakes, pellets, frozen blood worm, brine shrimp etc.

For good measure, take some time to read this, http://www.loaches.com/articles/hill...-the-fast-lane

----------


## avant

I agree with Quixotic. Understand their needs by reading the article highlighted.

----------

